# Greetings From Chicago!



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Another early wake up in Chi town....we had a big day yesterday hitting both the Shedd aquarium and Field museum, then dressing up and eating at a fancy fondue place in Old Town, then to the top of the Hancock building to look at some fog....it was a wonderful day!! As for today.....we are definitely going boating both on the lake and up the river!! We have got to figure out when you Yanks have your spring break before we travel up here again! LOL
I would like you to meet Sue!! 8)


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Good timing for museum hopping! Bad time for outdoor activities! Looks like we should have a Beesource gathering in Chicago sometime.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I AM IN!!! One of our favorite places to vacation....yea, missed the boat ride but stopped and ate at XOCO....Rick Bayless is an Okie ya know!! Later it is shopping on Michigan and a cupcake @ Sprinkles 8) .....a bit of rain never hurt.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

NasalSponge said:


> Rick Bayless is an Okie ya know!!


I bet that was good! No, I didn't know he's an Okie. Yea, rain or shine, you can find something to do in Chicago. Will you be there this Thursday? I'm thinking about going downtown to my brother's office. Perhaps we could meet for lunch?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Dang....leaving Wednesday early afternoon.....would have loved to had lunch!! Maybe next time! 8)


----------

